# Cold Case Homicides Seminar



## James M. Adcock PhD (Jul 17, 2013)

I am conducting a one day cold case homicide seminar on March 20, 2014 at the training room of the Norwood PD, Norwood, MA. This is being hosted by both Norwood and Cohasset PD.

The POC for this seminar is DLT Greg Lennon at email [email protected].

I will also be available for questions at email jadcock@TheCRUC.com.

Thank you. Jim Adcock, PhD


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Price?


----------



## James M. Adcock PhD (Jul 17, 2013)

See the attached flyer.


----------

